# Ewww that smell!!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena's butt stinks sooo bad!!! It's her anal glands. I don't know why but in the past probably 6 months or so she started having problems with them. I had noticed the smell way before that but one day she "expressed them" on our couch... it was horrible, since she has done it on the bed a few times. UGH it stinks so bad! Right now I am just smelling them so strongly but I don't see anything where she was laying. She keeps licking herself. I don't want to take her to the vet to have them done.... I really don't want to do it myself either... .but should I??


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't let Ruby lick hers ... yuk! But her butt smells once a week or every few weeks. I take a tissue and kinda squeeze inward and upward (from the outside) and have never gotten anything to squeeze out vs what I wipe off. Seems to happen more when I feed boneless dinners (I feed raw PM) vs meat with bones... Guess that doesn't help much... Ruby will stop and wait for me when I come at her with a tissue and say, 'Eww, you have stinky butt smell" - LOL - then I wipe and always give her a treat after.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, do it yourself..it will save money. 

Anal Glands or Impacted Anal Glands

there are a few good examples online if you have never done it before.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You can easily do it yourself, or you can take her to a groomer (cheaper than vet) and have them do it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do a search we have many threads about how to do anal glands


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Found it 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/20010-question-performance-kennels.html


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

ok that smell is the worst smell ever.
and with you being pregnant I think it would make you vomit.
hahahah.
but try it and if you can't do it take her to a groomer so that she doesn't 
express herself (lmao) on your new baby stuff or something


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex just gets really bad gas... Not sure if that's what you meant. My kittie's bum smells horrible cause he's too lazy to clean himself. I found that out one day when he decided to stand on the desk while on the pc.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Just do it outside where you can't smell it as bad as in a small house.

I'm so glad Nubs never has issues with his anal glands and expresses them no issues during normal bowel movements. He only has expressed them once around me, and I was ever so lucky to have it done near my face in bed. Nastiest thing I have EVER had happen. It took me days to get the smell out of my nose. 

Good luck. I think it's worth it to take them to the poor groomers and let them do it for you. Best $5 to $10 you'll spend.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut does his on his own too. most the time its when he goes poo the rest of the time its when he is in the truck with us and usually happens after a fart sooooo that is extra special protein farts AND fish in a confined area...we carry air freshener in the truck now lol!


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah I dont know about tiki she just has some BAD gas but i cant say her butt smells lol never that close to it lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Just do it outside where you can't smell it as bad as in a small house.
> 
> I'm so glad Nubs never has issues with his anal glands and expresses them no issues during normal bowel movements. He only has expressed them once around me, and I was ever so lucky to have it done near my face in bed. Nastiest thing I have EVER had happen. It took me days to get the smell out of my nose.
> 
> Good luck. I think it's worth it to take them to the poor groomers and let them do it for you. Best $5 to $10 you'll spend.


LMAO do it outside? Yeah I would but I'm afraid I'd be turned in by some weird neighbor for molesting a dog!!! :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> LMAO do it outside? Yeah I would but I'm afraid I'd be turned in by some weird neighbor for molesting a dog!!! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: eeewwwwwwwww


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

My neighbor does her maltese's every 2 weeks or else he like lock up and apparently be in pain? i've never heard of anything like that before EVER! But Megan, Dooooont take her to the vet if you don't wanna do em yourself! they charge ridiculous amounts! I know at my place we do glands for free for our return customers, and if they're new we charge 5, and if we do nails($5) we will do glands for free if you ask. Just call a couple groomers in your area!


----------

